# Western development museum



## Chicken lights (Mar 20, 2022)

I finally found something fun to do in Saskatchewan!

This place is awesome! And there’s 3 more locations you could go see. Very well laid out, with lots of information on the exhibits.


----------



## YYCHM (Mar 20, 2022)

Where was this one?


----------



## Chicken lights (Mar 20, 2022)

They came up with tons of uses for the Model T, including turning it into a horse drawn buggy. 

One of the first seed drills. 

First rubber tires 

WW2 brought hydraulics and other innovations back to farms. 

Neat stuff


----------



## Chicken lights (Mar 20, 2022)

YYCHM said:


> Where was this one?


Saskatoon 

Went to the Collectors show yesterday


----------



## combustable herbage (Mar 20, 2022)

Glad to see you enjoyed it, the pictures jogged my memory I had forgotten about the Torino wagon.
Thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Mar 20, 2022)

Wow. Thanks for the pics. Great of you to post. I now have a reason to go on a road trip.

Everytime I see a pic of a plow I think of Episode 1, The Trigger Effect, in the 1970s TV Series, "Connections," by historian James Burke. He outlines the starting point of modern technology back to the modern plow. It's such a simple invention that meant so much. Just looking at that Simplex Sulky pic of yours brings back memories of an abandoned rusty one similar to this on my dad's property in Lacombe.

Again, great pics. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Chicken lights (Mar 20, 2022)

CalgaryPT said:


> Wow. Thanks for the pics. Great of you to post. I now have a reason to go on a road trip.
> 
> Everytime I see a pic of a plow I think of Episode 1, The Trigger Effect, in the 1970s TV Series, "Connections," by historian James Burke. He outlines the starting point of modern technology back to the modern plow. It's such a simple invention meant so much. Just looking at that Simplex Sulky pic of yours brings back memories of an abandoned rusty one similar to this on my dad's property in Lacombe.
> 
> Again, great pics. Thanks for posting.


A word of caution if you do end up going, to the Saskatoon location. They must put away the road markings (lanes, turns, yellow separation, direction etc) in the fall, then put them back out in late spring. I guess they don’t want to plow them into the snow banks? It’s interesting just driving on blank pavement, but if you follow the locals you’ll be fine


----------



## CalgaryPT (Mar 20, 2022)

Chicken lights said:


> A word of caution if you do end up going, to the Saskatoon location. They must put away the road markings (lanes, turns, yellow separation, direction etc) in the fall, then put them back out in late spring. I guess they don’t want to plow them into the snow banks? It’s interesting just driving on blank pavement, but if you follow the locals you’ll be fine


Let me guess, you turn right at the tree, correct?


----------



## Chicken lights (Mar 20, 2022)

CalgaryPT said:


> Let me guess, you turn right at the tree, correct?






They had a brochure for the one tree in Saskatoon, I’m sure it’s a lovely tree


----------



## David_R8 (Mar 20, 2022)

Chicken lights said:


> View attachment 22212View attachment 22213View attachment 22214View attachment 22215View attachment 22216View attachment 22217View attachment 22218View attachment 22219View attachment 22220View attachment 22221View attachment 22222View attachment 22223View attachment 22224
> They came up with tons of uses for the Model T, including turning it into a horse drawn buggy.
> 
> One of the first seed drills.
> ...


My parents grew up during the Depression and my mom's parents converted their car into a Bennett buggy.
Thanks for the great photos @Chicken lights


----------



## Hruul (Mar 22, 2022)

Chicken lights said:


> A word of caution if you do end up going, to the Saskatoon location. They must put away the road markings (lanes, turns, yellow separation, direction etc) in the fall, then put them back out in late spring. I guess they don’t want to plow them into the snow banks? It’s interesting just driving on blank pavement, but if you follow the locals you’ll be fine


If your talking about the painted lane lines, Its the crappy environment friendly paint they use now.  It wears off every winter.


----------



## historicalarms (Mar 22, 2022)

Really makes you wonder at things right now....are we headed  to using "Turd-buggies" in the very near future???


----------



## whydontu (Mar 22, 2022)

Hruul said:


> If your talking about the painted lane lines, Its the crappy environment friendly paint they use now.  It wears off every winter.


About 30 years ago the highways department tested a dozen types of marking paint by putting stripes across one of the high-traffic sections of Highway 99 running from Vancouver to Seattle. A couple of the test strips were still there five years later.

They don’t use the high-vis low-wear paints, not eco-friendly. Can’t have nasty paint contaminating the bitumen, hydrocarbons, and tire residue.


----------



## Chicken lights (Mar 22, 2022)

historicalarms said:


> Really makes you wonder at things right now....are we headed  to using "Turd-buggies" in the very near future???


You probably can guess my answer but the mods are probably gonna not want this to progress further


----------



## Chicken lights (Mar 22, 2022)

Hruul said:


> If your talking about the painted lane lines, Its the crappy environment friendly paint they use now.  It wears off every winter.


Ok but seriously that’s a safety hazard, I’m all for being eco friendly but c’mon, 3 lane wide traffic on blank pavement?? I will say the locals seem non-plussed there’s no honking or rude gestures, it’s very Canadian to just accept it and drive accordingly


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Mar 23, 2022)

Another ecofriendly thing i have a complaint about is the use of non treated sign posts Department of Holidays is using now. Signs are breaking off a lot faster now.


----------



## Chicken lights (Mar 23, 2022)

6.5 Fan said:


> Another ecofriendly thing i have a complaint about is the use of non treated sign posts Department of Holidays is using now. Signs are breaking off a lot faster now.


I lost count of the number of broken ones I’ve seen. I know this was a rough winter but it seems like our infrastructure wasn’t ready for it. Even now I’m seeing excavators and vac trucks all over the place trying to get ditches and drains working. It’s a mess


----------

